# Vektorgrafik vorbereiten ?



## mardusi (21. Januar 2008)

Hallo hab ne Vektorgrafik erstellt die ich gern auf Printmedien drucken will

 > nun gibt es aber ein Problem

brauche jemanden der meine Vektorgrafik so anpasst das sie so aussieht wie ich es mir vorstellen auf dem Pic


----------



## ink (22. Januar 2008)

Moin
Verstehe ich dich richtig, dass du aus der Frontansicht ein seitliches Bild haben möchtest?
Oder mehr von der Strichdicke usw?
Wäre dass nicht mehr was fürs Jobforum?

Peez


----------



## mardusi (22. Januar 2008)

naja hab ja vektor gemacht inna frontansicht .. und würde das gern auf ein T-Shirt drucken bzw Pulli ... so nun ist mein Problem das spreadshirt.de eine min. dicke von 1,5 mm braucht dann sieht das Logo kackke aus im Inkscape ... und würde es gern so haben das man es füllen kann aber man trotzdem konturen erkennt

hoffe verständlich erklärt


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (24. Januar 2008)

Hi,
und was sollen wir nun machen?
wenn du ein T-Shirt in einem Plottdruckverfahren (Flex/ Flock) herstellen willst kommst du nicht um die 1,5 mm herum.
Ich denke mal das du jetzt die Vorstellung hast das wenn du alles in Flächen umwandelst, und da uch die weiße Fläche drucken läßt das du die 1,5 mm umgehen kannst. Das trift nicht zu da dieser Wert für jede Farbe gilt, soviel ich weiß.
Du solltest dir vielleicht eine andere Druckmethode aussuchen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## ink (24. Januar 2008)

Moin
Der Plott ist in Flex ab 1mm je nach Plotter und Können (Einstellungen, Entgittern usw) zu machen. Wenn du die Strichstärke erhöhst und hier und da ein paar Punkte ziehst kann man was draus machen (Warum nicht ein wenig mit Schatten arbeiten?!). 
Und Siebdruck bei dem Motiv lohnt nicht wirklich (wenn es nur für dich ist auch preislich kein Stück)
Oder du lässt es RS machen...
Peez


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (24. Januar 2008)

Digitaldruck würde auch gehen. Ist ja bei T-Shirts nichts anderesals ein Frablaserausdruck der verwendet wird.


----------



## ghazii (4. Mai 2008)

Ich weiß ja nicht ob das ganze hier noch aktuell ist, aber ich könnte dir problemlos das Motiv so umbauen, das z.B. das Auto eine schwarze (oder andersfarbige) Outline und eine weiße (oder andersfarbige) Füllung hat.

Bei Interesse PN.
Beispiele findest du hier unter Textildruck StickyFoil bzw. direkt in meinem Shirtkonfigurator CUSTOMGarment.de


----------



## ink (4. Mai 2008)

Machst du hier nur Eigenwerbung?


----------



## ghazii (4. Mai 2008)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> Machst du hier nur Eigenwerbung?



wollte eigntlich nur weiterhelfen


----------

